# LJ starts Adequan



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Our appointment is at 4:30 tomorrow. I have no idea how much its going to cost but it doesn't matter. I do intend to get my moneys worth out the $50 office visit by getting her nails cut.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Joanne, is there another vet in town (or the next town over) that you can go to for this? That $50 injection fee is just killing me.









Maybe a vet that specializes in rehab (one that has treadmills) or an alternative/holistic vet? It's always nice to have a second set of eyes look at our seniors anyhow; get a second opinion about what we're doing, suggestions about what else we could be doing...

I'm just







over here, how we can save you some $$$, or at least get the most benefit for the $$ you are spending. Most likely, it's going to be a tech giving the injection anyhow, so that $50 seems to be a lot of money for very little benefit, since you have to pay for the Adequan separately too... 

As you know, I don't skimp on my kids. But I don't like getting gouged either.


----------



## savonuska (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh **** you can do it yourself!!! I promise its not that hard. I will even talk you through it via telephone and webcam! That is Benny's miracle drug. he is 4 years old with severe bilateral HD, not supposed to be still walking!

Are they giving it im or sub q? the rehab vet i use gives it sub q, says he has a 90% success rate, where as IM he feels doesnt have as good or as quick results, often times causing that muscle to be sore.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, if they really do charge $50 plus the adequan, I think I can get my holistic vet to do it. She offered to give LJ what she had left - but it wasn't enough for a full dose. She doesn't stock it anymore because her horse clients found it cheaper online. She was thinking that it shouldn't cost more than $20-$30 per visit at my regular vet. She's thrilled that I want to try LJ on it. 

I don't know if the vet will do sub-q or IM. The holistic vet does sub-q. She says it stings less.

I really can't do it myself. I can't even look when they give my dogs needles. I'm a fainter. Great mother I am!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

$30 re-check exam
$30 nail trim
$30 adequan

We're looking a total of $480 for the 8 injections.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My vial came in the mail today (I didn't have a chance to drive way out there to the holistic vet's office, so they mailed it). It cost me $50 for a 5mL vial (100mg per mg strength) , and they threw in the syringes for free. 

Boni's dose is 0.8 mL, so LJ's would be roughly twice that..?

The directions are for IM injex. I've never done that before. I'll have to have one of the techs at my regular vet's office show me how, or do it sub-Q. 

Wonder if I can put it in her fluids.







Lol, that would be too easy...


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I think the vet did IM. Not really sure, I wasn't looking.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending tons of good positive energy that the Adequan helps sweet Lady Jane. Can you do this the way I did it with my last senior? Ask for a "tech appointment only." This was basicly just the cost of the shot, without an office visit fee. The FIRST shot may be an office visit, to inform you of anything like side-effects from the first shot that perhaps you may or may not see, and how long it may take to have an effect, etc.. but after that. .. these Adequan shots can be just a tech visit, and her quick in-and-out should not cost the office visit fee.

HUGS to you, and may Lady Jane really respond well to the Adequan!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Patti, I will have to ask about a tech appointment. Vet visits take a lot out of LJ so she (and I) fell asleep early tonight.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Joanne, this was standard at my vet. Can you go to another vet if they become greedy and insist each shot needs a full re-check/office visit? Just for the shots, a different vet, I mean? 
The appointments should be quick-- one IM shot and Lady Jane is out the door. You probably will wait in the waitingroom if you like, and LadyJane will be in and out from the tech room in just a few minutes. 

If you need or want something extra like bloodwork now and again to check on any arthritis meds she may also be taking, that would be an office visit.. but I say these shots should be just a quick tech appointment.

Wishing all the very best to wonderful Lady Jane! She is in my thoughts and prayers that the Adequan makes her feel more mobile, and much better.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ had her second injection this morning. The vet only charged $30! We go back Saturday for the 3rd one. I'm hoping to see improvements soon. The only bad thing is - it gives her the runs. The vet had warned me that that was a possibility.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I think Adequan is beef based, isn't it? Lady Jane has beef allergies, doesn't she?

That might be causing her GI distress. Nevertheless, I would go through the loading dose regimen and see if there is any improvement. The regular doses are infrequent enough after loading doses, the side effects are worth it, imho.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ is allergic to-

sweet potatoes
eggs
soy bean
flax
barley
brewer's yeast
kelp
green peas
green beans
duck

I agree that the side effects are worth it. I wonder if it could have soy in it? She tends to react quickly to it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote[
Description
The active ingredient in Adequan® Canine is polysulfated glycosaminoglycan (PSGAG). Polysulfated glycosaminoglycan is a semi-synthetic glycosaminoglycan prepared by extracting glycosaminoglycans (GAGs) from bovine tracheal cartilage. GAGs are polysaccharides composed of repeating disaccharide units. The GAG present in PSGAG is principally chondroitin sulfate containing 3 to 4 sulfate esters per disaccharide unit. The molecular weight for PSGAG used in the manufacture of Adequan® is 3,000 to 15,000 daltons. Each mL of Adequan® Canine contains 100 mg of PSGAG, 0.9% v/v benzyl alcohol as a preservative, and water for injection q.s. to 1 mL. Sodium hydroxide and/or hydrochloric acid added when necessary to adjust pH. 

[/quote]

http://www.drugs.com/vet/adequan-canine.html

No soy.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lori!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

The good news: the adequan is starting to work.

The super duper bad news: Watery poos. Metro/Flagyl isn't an option with her. I can't fast her for more than 12 hours because she will throw up. Can't give her rice or sweet potatoes. What do I do? This is really bad. She is eating, drinking, going for walks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Tylan?

I didn't even know that was a possible side effect. Never saw it! Call Novartis-are they the Adequan company?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

The vet warned me that it was the only side effect she has experienced.

Q: Are there any side effects associated with Adequan® Canine?

A: In clinical safety and efficacy studies, possible drug-related adverse reactions were reported in fewer than five dogs (out of 156) and were mild in nature. Possible side effects (pain at injection site, vomiting, diarrhea, depression and abnormal bleeding) were mild, transient and self-limiting. The most frequently reported side effect was transient pain at the injection site (1.8 percent of the total injections).

She had her first injection Friday and the diarrhea resolved Monday. Tuesday was the second injection. 

I don't have any Tylan, but I do have Doxy.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

When I give a bland diet, I never use rice anymore. You can skip the sweet potatoes -- just add a spoonful of canned pumpkin per plate load of boiled meat (chicken breast or turkey, rinse very well)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Can she have oatmeal or quinoa or millet? I use those with Chama. 

What about plain boiled chicken breast?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I cooked up some chicken last night. I have her that and the pumpkin this morning.

She can have oatmeal, quinoa, and millet - she just won't eat them!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Poops are improving - now pudding-like - but still a big improvement.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

At least they're formed!









If it isn't one thing, it's another, right?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Latest poop was super runny. I'm giving her slippery elm, can I also give her activated charcoal? Will it help any?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomLatest poop was super runny. I'm giving her slippery elm, can I also give her activated charcoal? Will it help any?


Is the slipper elm helping? I would order some of this to have on hand, it's amazing: http://organicpharmacy.org/products/Digestive.Upsets?gclid=CNGaqNOTiJoCFRSfnAodrhfyQQ

The activated charcoal will stop her up but I generally hold that one back for when they have a lot of gas or have eaten something gross that needs absorbing. I don't like to use it much with Chama because it can also absorb good things like medications. 

Here are the homeopathic remedies for diarrhea. Perhaps you can pick the one that best matches her current situation and try that: http://www.truestarhealth.com/Notes/2219003.html

Do you think this is from the Adequan still????


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its from the Adequan. It started right after the first shot and then got better. Then started again after the second.

I had attempted to feed her a different vegetable - that could be the problem too. 

I will check out your links above. Thank you Ruth.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowDo you think this is from the Adequan still????


So maybe not - late last week the holistic vet increased LJ's Ester-C intake from 2,000 mg per day to 2,500 and Vit E from 800 IE to 2,400 per day. Is that enough Ester-C to start the runny poop flowing? I stopped the added Ester-C and Vit E this morning.

I think the slippery elm is helping. Her poops were pudding like last night. Lots of mucus.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I talked to the vet. She said the other dog - similar digestive issues as LJ - also had explosive diarrhea. Off and on for 3 weeks. And then the dog adjusted to the Adequan. She also said that the extra Ester-C could have contributed to the diarrhea.

She offered Metro/Flagyl but I declined due to the issues from it the last time.

I feel better. Hopefully LJ will too.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

the Vit E is an oil, a plant oil... Grimm can only handle so much Vit E, or he too, gets runny poops.

Chell, my last GSD, began Adequan and have about 4 days of runny poops.. then no more problems at all! Not even with the next shots. No more runny poop... it was just the adjustment, I guess, at the beginning.

Here's to Super Lady J and her Adequan injections. May her tummy feel better, her poops be frame-able, bouncing poops, and her joints begin to respond well and favorably to the Adequan.

What a loved girl she is!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I never even thought about the Vit E being an oil. It sure explains a lot.

Patti you are so good with words! I wish I had your gift. You always make me smile.

LJ sends a smoochie to Grimm!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The increase in C could cause a problem although if she was tolerating 2000 I would be surprised to see a problem with 2500. However, I do know that some dogs can only tolerate so much C before they get diarrhea. 

Glad to hear she's a bit better today and hope she continues to improve!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Evidently Chama didn't want LJ to suffer alone as she had a very nasty poop this afternoon.









I gave her the last of the bottle of Digestive Upsets and just ran out to the store and bought another one. I hope it was just a fluke thing. 

Hoping LJ is feeling better!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

You're lucky to have a store nearby that sells the HomeoPet stuff. I have to order it online.

So it looks like the Nasty Poop Fairy has been busy. 

I was just reviewing the ingredients in the Springtime Chewable Joint Health. Add another 750 mg per day of C for a grand total of 3,250. I'm guessing that's enough to set off a dog with a sensitive digestive tract!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have a 13 year old that has been on adaquin for 3-4 years now. i can tell you that the day after most of his injections he has some nasty diarrhea. it definitely can have that effect on some. usually last for a day or two, then its gone. its a catch 22 because the adaquin can help so much. this last time he really had nasty diarrhea, so i am thinking his ability to tolerate it is becoming more apparent. i don't know if it can be headed off before hand or not, but my thinking is if they are having nasty diarrhea after the shot, its basically going right through them and not doing its job.

debbie


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ had the most perfect poop this morning! I am sooo happy!!!

She goes for her 3rd injection this morning. I'm seeing a vet that actually likes GSDs. Hopefully LJ will like her.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bouncing, frame-able poops for Lady Jane! YESSS!! may the Adequan injections really make a good difference for LJ's mobility and comfort. It can take time before a difference can show with Adequan, so do not worry yet if she isn't feeling more mobile so soon. What a wonderful, sweet, good girl she is. I bet the new vet will LOVE her! (Who wouldn't? This is Lady J!)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well, hopefully your dog will tolerate the Adaquin better than mine, minus the nasty diarrhea after the shots.

good luck...


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Six hours post injection and no runny poop! The new vet was very nice - and YOUNG! LJ even liked her.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ had her 4th injection this morning. Her next one should be Sunday, but the vet is closed then. He has scheduled her for Saturday. Should I wait until Monday? Do you think its better to go a day later or a day earlier? No more runny poops.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think it would be fine to wait an extra day. glad to hear there is no more runny poops.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I would ring and ask the vet which is better. A day later might be my choice. How is Lady J feeling? I think of her often.. (and you too, Joanne!) such a good girl she is!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Patti. The vet picked Saturday over Monday. I'm just not sure if that is the best choice.

Adequan is amazing. She's stomping around, trotting after Steel, and can hold a squat better.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I think that I need to investigate starting JD on Adequan. I've thought about it several times and just didn't pursue it, but he's pretty creaky and slow now. I don't want to give Rimadyl and Tramadol on its own didn't really seem to make any difference.

~Kristin


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

We're halfway through the loading phase and the results are unbelievable.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we started giving Rica Adequan when she was 8 or 9. It's kept her going until recently (past 6 months). I think it still helps her, but not as much as it used.
Glad it's really helping Lady Jane.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ has one more Adequan injection to go! Her poops are good and she's off the Doxy. She is like a new dog. She trots around and chases Steel. Lucky for Steel, she can't run fast enough to catch him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is such good news!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

That's terrific news, Joanne. Adequan was a miracle for our wolf hybrid (years ago) who had arthritis in his hips, but it did nothing for Max, who had disk problems in his back. I am so thrilled to see that it helped LJ!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAAAAAAAAHHHH!! Go, Miss Lady Jane Cobb! This is absolutely fantastic to hear. This just makes my day! LJ must really be feeling well. I am so delighted that the shots work for her! Like Kris says, some dogs they help, some dogs they don't. But how great for LJ!! I am hoping that she has star-spangled poops, and happy, happy joints and mobility on these shots! Good job in getting her the Adequan. Good call, Joanne!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great news re: mobility and the doxy/digestion.

Sure is nice when things work, isn't it


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTGreat news re: mobility and the doxy/digestion.
> 
> Sure is nice when things work, isn't it


But now I'm nervous that she's going to hurt herself!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL, I guess it's always something


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Checking in on LJ and Steel!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Yesterday LJ had her last Adequan injection. I'm hoping that we can go every three weeks for the maintenance dose. Her poops are good and she's eating well. She goes to the chiropractor next week. Sometimes LJ will cross her hind feet when she stands. The chiropractor can usually fix this.

Steel appears very pleased that LJ can get around better.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that LJ is doing well with the Adequan.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Checking up on our wonderful Lady Jane Cobb. How is she doing now? When is the next injection for the every-3-weeks injection series to start? I am really so encouraged by her results! She so deserves to feel better.. and you so deserve to see her feeling better! You put so much love and care into Steel and LJ, Joanne. They are so lucky to have such a caring, savvy, devoted Mom! Here is hoping for happy, bouncing poops, and fluid, comfortable mobility for LJ in between her Adequan shots. Good girl, LJ!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Patti, you should be a motivational speaker! You always make me feel good about everything. Thank you.

Lady Jane starts her maintenance injections June 3rd, unless she needs it sooner. She has an appointment with the chiropractor today at 2:30. She went 5 weeks between visits. She hasn't been walking and peeing as much as she used to. I hope the chiropractor doesn't want LJ to continue with the Dog Gone Pain and that clay stuff. I really don't think either did much. 

LJ sends a smoochie to Grimm.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimmi sends Doofus-smoochies right back at the gorgeous Lady J!

Have you every tried LJ with accupuncture? Just thinking aloud here.

Did the chiro help her last time she had it?

Is LJ on glucosamine/chrondroitin? Or any other supplements for joints? Any anti-inflammatories? When my last senior was about 11, I put him on Cosaquin. BIG change... for a few years. When he was 13, I added Rimadyl. Best thing I EVER did for him!! No problems with it at all-- and he got his bounce back. I was so surprised!

Sending good vibes for LJ to make it to June 3rd feeling wiggly/comfy, moving well, and with dazzlingly perfect poops!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Lady Jane was HORRIBLE today! She fought the entire time. She's so strong now. She only needed minimal adjustment. We don't go back for 12 weeks. Next time I'm bringing my husband.

She had some acupuncture last fall when she first started seeing the chiropractor. 

I just switched LJ from Springtime Joint Health to Cosamin DS. I think its helping.

Her current supplements:

Salmon Oil
Omega-3 2100 mg	
EPA 700 mg	
DHA 900 mg	

Magnesium (200 mg)

CoQ-10 (400 mg)	

Probiotic

Ester-C (2000 mg)



Vitamin E (800 iu)	

Dog Gone Pain

Luxolite (8 t)

Optimized B-Complex	
Methylcobalamin B12	
Pantethine P-5-P	

Cosamin DS
Glucosamine 1500 mg	
Chondtroitin 1200 mg


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomLady Jane was HORRIBLE today! She fought the entire time. She's so strong now. She only needed minimal adjustment. We don't go back for 12 weeks. Next time I'm bringing my husband.


But on the good side - at least this means she's really feeling better







.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Yup - my spunky girl is back!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yay! We love LJ's spunk!! That's great with the Cosequin! One thing I learned is Cosequin can take 2 weeks for improvements to show.. but when they do, WOW-- huge improvement in my last senior from just the Cosequin alone!

Way to go spunky Lady Jane!


----------

